# New addition coming in 4weeks



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Our new girl pic at 3 weeks


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Why do you have to post pictures??? My puppy fever is starting to make me sweat over here! Lol

So super cute, can’t wait to see growth pictures!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Lol, no worries I will post many. U can another to your pack. U won’t even notice.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

That’s how I ended up with 4 two legged kids. Once you have more than two, what’s 5 more?!?! Lmao


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Exactly lol


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Congratulations she's adorable!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Jchrest said:


> Why do you have to post pictures??? My puppy fever is starting to make me sweat over here! Lol
> 
> So super cute, can’t wait to see growth pictures!


You are at your limit.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

LuvShepherds said:


> Jchrest said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you have to post pictures??? My puppy fever is starting to make me sweat over here! Lol
> ...


Ha, I’m beyond my limit! I need another dog about as much as I need another kid! Things are settling down though, so you get that “it wasn’t that bad” feeling. And then you hear a newborn cry, and you get chills down your spine to remind you that baby factory is closed for a reason! Lol. No more of either for me. Have to admit, Floki is pretty perfect though.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Adorable very exciting congrats! They grow way to fast. Get all the videos you can they are so much fun to look back in wish I had more of them.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thank you we are excited and last dog for us.


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

ah, precious little furball. What will her name be? Big Congratulations and we're all so envious!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Thank you we are excited and last dog for us.


My kids’ Grandma said that, then got two puppies at age 75. She outlived one of the dogs.

(I want a puppy!)


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks. We think we have a name but will wait till we pick her up in 4 weeks. Also NO more dogs after this.


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Congrats....you've posted some great shots of Ozzy...looking forward to you getting her home and some great pics of her & Ozzy


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Ahhh a Mike Diehl pup! What are your plans?


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks. Yes, plenty of pics. I will compete in OB dock diving, etc maybe some personal protection. All the same stuff as Ozzy. I love a versatile GSD. Can do anything you throw at them. We will she how this girl turns out, u never know but genetics are all there.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Plus this was a huge surprise from my bf. I wasn’t wanting a pup until next year. He knew I wanted a pup from mike (dark sable or blk) for a long time and surprised me yesterday with the confirmation of deposit.. Xmas and birthday present for the next 3 yrs lol


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Adorable!! Oh those wonderfully torturous days of waiting for your new pup..


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Not as torturous since we have Ozzy but still excited as heck.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

She is sooo adorable!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

6 weeks old. Coming home in 3 weeks. Little girl has some spunk. 

htpps://youtu.be/77rtlBwXwZ8


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

6 1/2 weeks clock is ticking 
Sec pic she is the one standing on tunnel


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

So cute. I love the feisty ones. Gonna have to expand your wardrobe though...


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

So cute!! 

Let us know what Ozzy makes of her!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Lol just use the same I do with Ozzy. Luckily it’s cold so pants and long sleeves are a must. 
Ozzy knows something is up either he’s excited or ???!. He will be great the pup well, she will need to learn not to mess with him....puppy teeth. He won’t be with pup but here and there. Just need to co exist until she is older.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

I'm always fascinated and entertained by how adult dogs choose to welcome puppies into the family and then school then them on all the appropriate behaviors --- assuming that the adults actually _like _the puppies. lol. I knew that things would work out between Zora (female IW) and Gunner (GSD mix) when, after 3 months of unending puppy madness and ceaseless attacks with needle-sharp teeth, _she'd simply pick him up and hurl him in the hydrangeas. _ :rofl:

Horrified the neighbors, but Gunner loved it and came out barking for more. No blood and no injuries, he got the point in short order. Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

That is a nice, big indoor space for dogs.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

I love it. Instead of crate when we are home and busy much more room for pup and when I separate them as well.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Just received new pics of my girl from the breeder. Not the best but I’m so excited one more well she comes home. She was not cooperating for pics. Hmmmm what am I in for.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Lots and lots of fun!


----------

